# "Hangman"-Programm



## redbuttler (4. Dezember 2007)

folgendes Programm soll ein Wort einlesen und anschließend Buchstaben in einer Schleife einlesen bis alle Buchstaben des Wortes erraten sind, dann wird eine entsprechende Infobox ausgegeben.Also sozusagen ein sehr primitives Hangman Programm:


```
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;

class Hangman {
String hilf;
static boolean Überprüfe(String buchstabe) {
 String wort = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben sie ein Wort ein!");

	StringBuffer buffer = new StringBuffer();
	int index;
	
	for(int i = 0;i<=wort.length() - 1;i++) 
		
	if(wort.charAt(i) == buchstabe)
	
	  buffer.append(buchstabe);

	  if(buffer.length() == wort.length())

	return true;
	 else
	return false;
}
public static void main(String[]args) {

	boolean hilf;
	
	do {
 
 	String buchstabe = JOptionPane.showInputDialog("Bitte geben sie einen Buchstaben ein!");
 	hilf = Überprüfe(buchtstabe);
}
	while(hilf == false);


           JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Glückwunsch, sie haben das Lösungswort" + wort + "erraten!");


System.exit(0);


  }

}
```


Bitte entschuldigt die eventuellen Formfehler, ich bin absoluter Programmierneuling. 

Gut, also ich bekomme, wenn ich das Programm compiliere 3 Fehlermeldungen der folgenden Art:



C:\Users\Kiefer\Desktop\Hangman.java:13: incomparable types: char and java.lang.String
    if(wort.charAt(i) == buchstabe)
                      ^
C:\Users\Kiefer\Desktop\Hangman.java:30: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable buchtstabe
location: class Hangman
    hilf = Überprüfe(buchtstabe);
                     ^
C:\Users\Kiefer\Desktop\Hangman.java:35: cannot find symbol
symbol  : variable wort
location: class Hangman
           JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Glückwunsch, sie haben das Lösungswort" + wort + "erraten!");
                                                                                         ^
3 errors

Die Frage ist jetzt, wie ich das Programm zum laufen bringe, eventuell sind auch noch semantische Fehler drin, die ich einfach übersehe.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen

Danke schonmal


----------



## lernen.2007 (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

1.Fehler:
C:\Users\Kiefer\Desktop\Hangman.java:13: incomparable types: char and java.lang.String
if(wort.charAt(i) == buchstabe)

Aussage:
Du kannst ein String nicht mit char vergleichen.buchstabe ist ja vom Typ String und wort.charAt(i) vom Typ char. Du kannst Äpfel und Birnen nicht vergleichen.

2.Fehler:
C:\Users\Kiefer\Desktop\Hangman.java:30: cannot find symbol
symbol : variable buchtstabe
location: class Hangman
hilf = Überprüfe(buchtstabe);

anstatt hilf = Überprüfe(buchstabe) hast du hier buchtstabe angegeben.


3.Fehler:
C:\Users\Kiefer\Desktop\Hangman.java:35: cannot find symbol
symbol : variable wort
location: class Hangman
JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(null,"Glückwunsch, sie haben das Lösungswort" + wort + "erraten!");
^

Die Variable wort kommt innerhalb das Methode Überprüfe vor. Deshalb kann außerhalb von die Methode auf diese Variable nicht zugegriffen werden.

Ich glabe du entwickelst mit EDITOR. Warum lädst du dir die Entwicklungsumgebung ECLIPSE nicht runter?

Gruß
erkan erpolat


----------

